# Degauss



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Everybody should degauss their monitor (if its not a new one that does it automatically). I just did and my screen looks noticeably better.


----------



## mischiefschild (Apr 20, 2002)

*Dewhat*
I am not compltely sure as to what you are talking about,
can you be alittle more specific?? I am very interested because my 
monitor is '*old*er' and is a bit on the fuzzy side.
if this degaussing will fix this could you PLEASE tell me how....

*Mischief*


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I dont know much about the subject, only that it works. Over time magnetic charges build up in your monitor and degaussing discharges them. If you look at the little buttons on your monitor, one of them should say degauss. Pressing it will make a funny noise, make your screen go 1960s (hippy colors) for a minute, then it may look a bit clearer and lose some fuzziness.


----------



## mischiefschild (Apr 20, 2002)

As I stated earleir I have an old monitor..  
Their isn't a degauss button on it.. 
I did a search on the subject and found that it can be done manually I have not tried this yet, but when I do I will post the results so all
can see..

To do this manually you need an electomagnet, 'simply' follow these steps:

 with no power to electromagnet place it in the center of the monitor.
 switch on power to electromagnet
slowly move from center to a corner, then slowley all around the perimater of the monitor, when you reach the corner of the monitor in witch you first started moving around the perimater, still moving slowely return to the center, during this whole process the electomagnet needs to be touching the screen.
apon reaching the center of the screen *slowly* move straight back form the monitor until reaching a distance of aproxamatly 5ft.
turn of power to electormagnet

They say this can be done with the power on or off but since I have as of yet not tried this, my recomendations would be to do it with the power off.

*Mischief*


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Before holding a magnet to a computer, verify that with several sources, although thats what the button does, it just activates an electromagnet.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Deguassing generally only works on 17" or larger monitors, too.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*CAUTION!*

Manual degaussing is a very risky procedure! If not done properly, it can cause the very problem it is intended to cure.
Unless you have purity problems (an area of the screen with distorted colors), there is no need to degauss. If done improperly, you will end up with _permanent_ discolored areas.

Also, most monitors that do not have a degauss button do not have one because the degauss automatically when they are turned on.

A note on the thing about monitors smaller than 17" not needing to be degaussed... for the moment I am stuck with an old 14" VGA monitor (YUCCH!), and it has a degauss button. Degaussing has nothing to do with monitor size. I have had 21" monitors with no degaussing coils...it all depends on whether or not the manufacturer wants to include a degaussing coil.

Bottom line...if your monitor really needs degaussing and doesn't have a degaussing button, take it to any TV shop. They will degauss it for a very reasonable charge.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Very good points, Brush:

Hmmmm ..... Mike Meyer's's "All-in-One" A+ Certficiation Guide" states that only 17" + monitors are able to be deguassed. Interesting that you have an older, smaller one there!  Thanks for clarifying!

~ Jody ~


----------



## JewisHeritage (Sep 19, 2001)

brendandonhu: Gee! I must thank you so much for this tip!



> Pressing it will make a funny noise, make your screen go 1960s (hippy colors) ...


My monitor now has a 1967 VW Micro Bus & Pictures of Woodstock burnt into it!

So what was the name of your lawyer?... Please ... NOT MULDER!!!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Mulder probably too expensive. How about my uncle. Yes he'll do.


----------

